# NFL Pigskin Prognostication



## ChileMass (Jan 10, 2007)

Looking into the weekend crystal ball I see:  

Seattle at Chicago:  too much Bears defense.  Despite Rex Grossman and a mediocre offense overall, Seattle just doesn't have what it takes to advance and Uhrlacher and his teammates will shut down the Seahawks' running game.  Da pick - da Bears:  24-14.  

Philly at NO:  this one won't be close.  The Eagles had a good run against sub-par competition, but when it's time to play a real team (as much as is possible in the NFC) like the rested Saints, it's all over.  Jeff Garcia will be Donovan's backup again next year.  Drew Brees and Reggie Bush cruise:  34-13.  

Indy at Baltimore:  this will be a war.  Peyton and the Colts throw the kitchen sink at the Raven's defense, so who will break first?  I say the Colts offensive power and newly-found defense give them just enough to squeak out a close road win:  23-21.  

New England at San Diego:  this is the ultimate "In Bill We Trust" game.  If Obi-Wan Belichick comes up with a game plan that confuses Philip Rivers, the Pats D can concentrate on containing Tomlinson and they could win a close one.  But if Rivers stands in the pocket, weathers the inevitable blitzes, and establishes any sort of passing attack, it will free up LT to run wild and the Chargers could win going away.  The Pats have been playing well and playing well on the road, so I don't want to sell them short, but SD may be too much for even the Pats to pull off another miracle.  Chargers 24, Pats 20.


----------



## Paul (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't think you're giving the Iggles enough credit. In their last meeting, The Birds lost by 3 due to 2 stupid penalties costing them their final drive. They were able to rally for 17 4thQ points to tie it up, then surrendered an 8 min. NO drive ending with a FG. WEre it not for the 2 penalties, the Iggs would've at least taken it to OT. This was in the Superdome, without Stallworth and Sheppard, while the fat man was still calling the plays. McNabb was on his way to having a career season (before injury) but his receivers were'nt playing as well as now, and the primary targets were Brown , Baskett and Avant. 1 2nd yr, 2 rookies. Also, the D was beginning their slide that cost them the middle of the season. The D is playing MUCH better now than then, even with Lito out, Hood is back (he was shaky for that game) and Billy Jim is at 100%. The run D has improved by quite a bit since then, and Dawkins is playing like he's posessed. Stallworth is back giving Garcia 2 legit targets with him and Brown, and Schoebel is starting to step-up. And let's not forget about Westbrook. More importantly, the Iggs O-line is the best one left in the NFC, and as long as the O can keep drives alive, should be able to wear down NOs light, fast D-line (well, light and fast except for Hollis) 

I think the Iggs, with their playoff experience, should be able to get past NO this time, they have identical records, and are pretty close statistically. It will be a close game though. 

PHI 27 NO 24

I agree with the rest of your post, though, Bill...;-)


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry, Paul - the Iggles are out of gas and Jeff Garcia has reached into the bag of tricks for the last time.  The Saints ain't the Giants.  As a lifelong Eagles hater, I take pride in standing by my earlier prediction.....34-13, New Orleans.


----------



## Paul (Jan 10, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> Sorry, Paul - the Iggles are out of gas and Jeff Garcia has reached into the bag of tricks for the last time.  The Saints ain't the Giants.  As a lifelong Eagles hater, I take pride in standing by my earlier prediction.....34-13, New Orleans.



Its okay, Bill, you're just nuts, and a hater. :razz: 

Not guaranteeing a W here, but I think it'll be a lot closer than you think.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 10, 2007)

Paul said:


> Its okay, Bill, you're just nuts, and a hater. :razz:
> 
> Not guaranteeing a W here, but I think it'll be a lot closer than you think.



Yup - a certified Eagles hater since the Miracle of the Meadowlands in 1978.  If they win, I'll buy you a cheesesteak and a Yuengling........
:beer:


----------



## Paul (Jan 10, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> Yup - a certified Eagles hater since the Miracle of the Meadowlands in 1978.  If they win, I'll buy you a cheesesteak and a Yuengling........
> :beer:



Niiiiiice. don't see too many who know the importance of Yuengling.
...and the Wiz wit'

Since I'm not as confident in my prediction, hmmmm... what do you get the New Yawk fan in chowdah land?
A slice and a Narragansett? :lol:


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 10, 2007)

Check it out - the Chargers are limiting ticket sales to residents of southern CA and San Diego only.  They will not honor any ticket sales to anyone with a billing/shipping address outside their home area!  What losers!  That sucks.  I saw a lot of Pats fans on TV last week that were absolutely going to San Diego for the game, and now they can't unless they can buy a ticket locally or thru a scalper.  Ridiculous.  I think they're afraid of us.....

http://www.boston.com/business/globe/articles/2007/01/10/chargers_shut_out_pats_fans/


----------



## Paul (Jan 10, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> Check it out - the Chargers are limiting ticket sales to residents of southern CA and San Diego only.  They will not honor any ticket sales to anyone with a billing/shipping address outside their home area!  What losers!  That sucks.  I saw a lot of Pats fans on TV last week that were absolutely going to San Diego for the game, and now they can't unless they can buy a ticket locally or thru a scalper.  Ridiculous.  I think they're afraid of us.....
> 
> http://www.boston.com/business/globe/articles/2007/01/10/chargers_shut_out_pats_fans/



Heard about that on D&C this morning.

Downright unsportsmanlike, if you ask me. Its not like their playing Philly and us well-mannered dainty fans. ;-)


----------



## hammer (Jan 10, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> Check it out - the Chargers are limiting ticket sales to residents of southern CA and San Diego only.


I'm surprised the NFL let them do this...


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 10, 2007)

Speaking of WEEI, I was just out at lunch and heard the excellent Michael Holley comparing the SD-NE game to the AFC championship game from 2 years ago when rookie QB Ben Rothlisberger was all -everything and their running attack was supposedly unstoppable, etc., and the Pats went to Pittsburgh and stomped them.  Hmmmmmm - I had forgotten that.  Something to think about........


----------



## JimG. (Jan 10, 2007)

hammer said:


> I'm surprised the NFL let them do this...



Sympathy for Shottenheimer...they don't want anyone outside of SoCal to see him slit his wrists when he loses another playoff game.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 10, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Sympathy for Shottenheimer...they don't want anyone outside of SoCal to see him slit his wrists when he loses another playoff game.



lol quite true jim.  Marty-ball, the surest way to get eliminated from the playoffs every year.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 10, 2007)

2knees said:


> lol quite true jim.  Marty-ball, the surest way to get eliminated from the playoffs every year.



It actually got painful to watch his teams get eliminated from the playoffs every year by John Elway and the Broncos.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 10, 2007)

JimG. said:


> It actually got painful to watch his teams get eliminated from the playoffs every year by John Elway and the Broncos.



So Jim G - now that the G-Men and Gang Green are out, who does a NY football fan cheer for?  Probably not the Pats, I assume.  Go with New Orleans as the sentimental favorite?  Or with San Diego and LaDanian?  Do the longshot thing and go for Seattle?


----------



## bruno (Jan 10, 2007)

i watched the jets pats game in a jets bar in nyc. i was talkin' so much sh!t my girlfriend kept tellin' me to tone it down! hardeeharhar!!!!!!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :-D :uzi: :flame: 

i guarantee the pats will win the super bowl. guarantee bros!:flag:


----------



## JimG. (Jan 10, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> So Jim G - now that the G-Men and Gang Green are out, who does a NY football fan cheer for?  Probably not the Pats, I assume.  Go with New Orleans as the sentimental favorite?  Or with San Diego and LaDanian?  Do the longshot thing and go for Seattle?



Why not the Pats? Because they're from New England? 

I don't know about other NY fans, but I like the Pats and I like the way they play the game. And I really like that fact they aren't a bunch of spoiled brats like some teams are full of.

I stay local, I can't root for Philly, so the Pats it is for me.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 10, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> Speaking of WEEI, I was just out at lunch and heard the excellent Michael Holley comparing the SD-NE game to the AFC championship game from 2 years ago when rookie QB Ben Rothlisberger was all -everything and their running attack was supposedly unstoppable, etc., and the Pats went to Pittsburgh and stomped them.  Hmmmmmm - I had forgotten that.  Something to think about........



I was thinking in the same manner. But, two years ago, they have a better group of linebackers; with johnson and mginnnest. I think the key is how the present group will stop LT. Not sure if they have the speed to catch him. IMO that's the key to the game.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 10, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Why not the Pats? Because they're from New England?
> 
> I don't know about other NY fans, but I like the Pats and I like the way they play the game. And I really like that fact they aren't a bunch of spoiled brats like some teams are full of.
> 
> I stay local, I can't root for Philly, so the Pats it is for me.



Glad to hear it.  As a Pats fan, I would find it difficult (perhaps not impossible) to cheer for the J-E-T-S, so I assumed it was the same for fans of our divisional foes.  At the very least, the Pats and Jets trace their roots back up the Tuna Tree - does that make us related somehow?  Let's sing Kumbaya, now...............


----------



## drjeff (Jan 10, 2007)

jack97 said:


> I was thinking in the same manner. But, two years ago, they have a better group of linebackers; with johnson and mginnnest. I think the key is how the present group will stop LT. Not sure if they have the speed to catch him. IMO that's the key to the game.



This years D-line is WAY better though than 2 years ago.  The way those front 3 have been playing lately,  its really allowed the linebacking core to roam and attack.  Don't be suprised if Belicheck also shifts around a bit from the usual 3-4 to a 4-3 to really Jam the box and make Rivers beat them.  Plus, you can't forget about the Brady factor,  and he's definately getting into the "zone" lately which should really start to scare Diego and the rest of the NFL.

I honestly feel that the winner of the Pats/Chargers game wins the Superbowl.

My picks (and for full disclosure sake I'm a Section 202 Row 1 season ticket holder at Gillete  )

Bears/Seahawks - Unfortunately someone has to win this game, hands down the worst game this weekend.  In spite of Grossman the Bears win 17-14

Ravens/Colts - The Ravens D is just too tough/physical and disrupts Indies timing patterns, plus their run defense gets exposed again.  Peyton spends more time powting than smiling.  Ravens take it  21-10

Saints/Eagles - Philly has really shown some guts the last few weeks and is on a roll,  and frankly no one expects them to do much.  Lots more pressure on the saints and reggie. I see the eagles in a shoot out 35-31

Pats/San Diego - The NFL saves the best game for last.  I see a tight low scoring physical 1st half, frustration/panic starts to set in for San Diego in the 2nd half and the pats blow it open 31-17 (inspite of LT having close to 200 all purpose yards and busting atleast 1 40+ yard run) Rivers dose them in with more INT's than LT has TD's

I'll even finish out the predictions:

NFC championship game:

Bears-Eagles : Rex dose them in,  Eagles 21-7 with 2 defensive scores

AFC Championship game:

Pats-Ravens:  Low scoring bigtime defensive battle.  Pats 13-10

Superbowl:

Pats-Eagles:  The cream rises to the top,  big mismatch! Pats 35-14 - Maroney gets the MVP!  And the Pats will charge me an extra $100 for my season tickets next year


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 11, 2007)

I see the Pats getting thru it all especially if they can win this week, then its all downhill i believe.  Tom Brady with that exception last year in Denver rarely puts his team in a position where they cant win the game, and he rarely makes mistakes in big games.  He at worst is this generations Bart Starr, and he was pretty damn good.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 11, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Pats/San Diego - The NFL saves the best game for last.  I see a tight low scoring physical 1st half, frustration/panic starts to set in for San Diego in the 2nd half and the pats blow it open 31-17 (inspite of LT having close to 200 all purpose yards and busting atleast 1 40+ yard run) Rivers dose them in with more INT's than LT has TD's



I like your thinking.  The more I think about it, the more I think the Pats could win because of Brady's poise and experience in exactly these situations.  But - I'm not going to just hand them the game.  San Diego also has a very tough defense.  I'll be amazed if the Pats win in a blowout, but they could still win relatively convincingly by 7 or so.  

If they beat the Chargers, they will have a much tougher time beating Indy at home rather than Baltimore at home, so cheer for the Ravens (although I think the Colts will win).  2 tough road games, but the Pats have done it before.  Question is - with Rodney Harrison out and the linebackers a few years older, can they still pull off the miracles on the road?


----------



## jack97 (Jan 11, 2007)

Two concerns with the Pats, whether Cain can play (establish) the edge in the 3-4 front. The bigger concern, defending medium and short passes up the middle, the bolts have a stud TE and LT can catch. Mangini had some sucess up the middle passing to the running back; Bruschi had a tough time covering and the safety looked late coming in. A healthy Harrison could easily cover the top and make a vicous hit but he is out. Mangini might have given the blue print on the weakness in the D. Schottenhiemer may be the biggest choke in the playoffs but he's not dumb.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 11, 2007)

jack97 said:


> Two concerns with the Pats, whether Cain can play (establish) the edge in the 3-4 front. The bigger concern, defending medium and short passes up the middle, the bolts have a stud TE and LT can catch. Mangini had some sucess up the middle passing to the running back; Bruschi had a tough time covering and the safety looked late coming in. A healthy Harrison could easily cover the top and make a vicous hit but he is out. Mangini might have given the blue print on the weakness in the D. Schottenhiemer may be the biggest choke in the playoffs but he's not dumb.



I'm hoping that come late Sunday evening that the all the folks on ESPN will be debating was who did a worse job coaching in the playoffs,  Schottenhiemer or Herm Edwards ;-) :dunce:


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Jan 11, 2007)

Sea - Chi  10 - 24 (unless Sea pulls a miracle out of their hat this will be a blowout) 
Ind - Bal 28 - 21 
Phi - NO 14 - 28 (no contest, the eagles are sub-par at best, 2 penalties or not)
NE - SD  too damn close to call, but what the hey.. 24 - 21 (then again, this could be a blowout for SD if NE def is shaky, but Wilfork is back and he's got some wheels :wink:


----------



## JimG. (Jan 11, 2007)

drjeff said:


> I'm hoping that come late Sunday evening that the all the folks on ESPN will be debating was who did a worse job coaching in the playoffs,  Schottenhiemer or Herm Edwards ;-) :dunce:



The best thing that Herm Edwards did for the NY Jets was quit and go to KC.


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 11, 2007)

I think the Pats will have their hands full.  If they strike early and play ball control on offense, they'll be in good shape.  They have to watch the outside, both on the ground and in the air.  If they can foce LT inside he won't be as likely to rip off a big gain play.  If he bounces outside and gets some vision, he'll be tough to bring down.  Rivers will have his hands full trying to read Bill's ever changing schemes.  It's been said "The Patriots like to take away the thing(s) you do best."  If they can make Rivers throw the ball more than 5 yards, Asante Samuel may add a few more picks to his stat sheet.

I don't buy all the hype of SD defense.  They had to come from _way_ behind in a couple of games this year that they should have been in control of.  Now the Pat's have never been known to slam the door shut on the other team, but I don't see them self-imploding either.

Pats win a close one: 30-27

I don't care about the rest.  I'd like to see them play the Ravens next, but it's one week at a time from here.
Smitty


----------



## Paul (Jan 11, 2007)

JimG. said:


> The best thing that Herm Edwards did for the NY Jets was quit and go to KC.










Herm...


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 11, 2007)

Paul said:


> Herm...




To my earlier quote about being an Eagles hater - I already didn't like them (growing up a Giants fan), but when Herm ran in Pisarcik's fumble for the TD in 1978, that was it.  I could never cheer for the Iggles - ever - no matter how much I actually do like Donovan McNabb (a demi-god on any other team)..........


----------



## Paul (Jan 11, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> To my earlier quote about being an Eagles hater - I already didn't like them (growing up a Giants fan), but when Herm ran in Pisarcik's fumble for the TD in 1978, that was it.  I could never cheer for the Iggles - ever - no matter how much I actually do like Donovan McNabb (a demi-god on any other team)..........



My exact feelings about Tiki. HATE the vagiants, but Tiki is really a hell of a guy as well as player. I'm really glad he's retiring so I can rid myself of the mixed emotions.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 14, 2007)

Well its Final, the Pats just keep finding a way, they have that special something other teams just dont,and they really didnt play all that well.. Hats off to them, should be realll fun next week, indy/ne again.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 15, 2007)

Chile the Swami goes 3-1 for the weekend, and I shoulda known the Pats would find a way.  Belichick and Brady are something else.  Vinatieri kicks 5 FGs for Indy, Grossman manages one big play vs Seattle - snore.  The only other decent game was the fact that Philly stayed with NO for as long as they did.  Jeff Garcia is one tough little midget.  And the Pats-SD game was no classic, either, I have to admit.  Brady played ugly until the 4th quarter, and LT didn't dazzle like expected.  The Pats D gets big props for shutting down the Chargers' LBs, too.  

Chile's early AFC/NFC Championship Game predictions (subject to change as the week goes on):  

Pats at Indy - The Pats have taken on much tougher defenses the past 2 weeks in the Jets and Chargers and won big and ugly, at home and on the road.  Indy's offense is as good or possibly better than San Diego's, but their defense is significantly weaker, despite playing well for a few weeks recently.  Indy gets a couple points for being at home and if Vinatieri kicks a walk-off FG to beat the Pats, I'm going to slit my wrists, but this space says Brady and the Pats very methodically run the ball, keep Peyton off the field and win a close, low-scoring game:  Pats 24, Indy 17.  

New Orleans at da Bears:  The Bears have no shot against a real team that puts pressure on Rex Grossman, who will gag up his final hairball of the season next Sunday.  Chicago fans everywhere wallow in their misery - again.  The only real problem is that if the Saints win really big they could have huge mojo going into the Super Bowl and make life tough for the Pats.  Chile sez:  Saints 30, Bears 13.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow....  what a comeback in the 4th qtr. I got to give props to drjeff and Jim, they called it.  And I was wrong, Marty was dumb; going for it on 4th and 11 (I can understand 4th & short) and the challenge (which wasn't close to a fumble) in the second half that cost him a time out. The bolts could have use the time out to get better field position on their last drive. Brady was great when he needed to be great. Belichick making adjustments on offense when the original game plan was not working. It looks like the coach got all aspect of the team peaked for the final weeks of the season.


----------



## BoB (Jan 15, 2007)

beating the best team in the NFL...
beating them at home...
with only 1 player going to the pro bowl...
winning in spite of all the comments from that nattering nabob of negativism phil simms...

Mr. probowlmvpdemigod  throwing a hissy fit at the end of the game...PRICELESS


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Jan 15, 2007)

Sheik Yerbouti said:


> Sea - Chi  10 - 24 (unless Sea pulls a miracle out of their hat this will be a blowout)
> Ind - Bal 28 - 21
> Phi - NO 14 - 28 (no contest, the eagles are sub-par at best, 2 penalties or not)
> NE - SD  too damn close to call, but what the hey.. 24 - 21 (then again, this could be a blowout for SD if NE def is shaky, but Wilfork is back and he's got some wheels :wink:




Holy crap. I was right on every one, even getting the exact score on the Pats game. Granted I wasn't as accurate score wise on the other 3, but still, 4 outta 4 ain't bad ;-)

and yea, it hurts my shoulder to pat myself on the back so much


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2007)

Can't deny that the NFL's got the right formula for distributing players amongst the teams with 4 close, entertaining games this weekend.

Too bad there are just 3 NFL games left though this season,  these games are just too good!  Although now that "24" has started back up, atleast I'll have a little more entertaining TV to get me through a few more months!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 15, 2007)

Seriously though SD was just plain dumb nevermind the useless challenge and waste of a timeout, U have the best player on the planet this year and u give him 8 touches in the 2nd half, and on that 1 drive he goes for 5yds on 1st down  and doesnt see the ball again, if they just kept handing it off to him the game is over..


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Seriously though SD was just plain dumb nevermind the useless challenge and waste of a timeout, U have the best player on the planet this year and u give him 8 touches in the 2nd half, and on that 1 drive he goes for 5yds on 1st down  and doesnt see the ball again, if they just kept handing it off to him the game is over..



It just brings to light the following question about the playoffs so far.  Who's had the biggest coaching blunder (so far) in the playoffs,  Herm Edwards or Marty Schottenhiemer?? :argue:


----------



## jack97 (Jan 16, 2007)

drjeff said:


> It just brings to light the following question about the playoffs so far.  Who's had the biggest coaching blunder (so far) in the playoffs,  Herm Edwards or Marty Schottenhiemer?? :argue:



4th and 11 and the challenge were definite brain f@rts. 

You have to give credit to the Pats defense; the players and the coaches . They kept them in the game, prevented a blow out and held them to 7 points in the second half. Pats made adjustments after half time on both sides of the ball and SD could not respond. In my book, not major blunders, SD got outcoached because they could not adjust to the adjustment the pats made (if that makes any sense).


----------



## JimG. (Jan 16, 2007)

jack97 said:


> Wow....  what a comeback in the 4th qtr. I got to give props to drjeff and Jim, they called it.  And I was wrong, Marty was dumb; going for it on 4th and 11 (I can understand 4th & short) and the challenge (which wasn't close to a fumble) in the second half that cost him a time out. The bolts could have use the time out to get better field position on their last drive. Brady was great when he needed to be great. Belichick making adjustments on offense when the original game plan was not working. It looks like the coach got all aspect of the team peaked for the final weeks of the season.



And now we have the AFC title game everyone wanted anyway...Pats v Colts. It was almost difficult to watch Shottenheimer lose another playoff game. Brady and the Pats were not to be denied. Pats go to the Super Bowl.

The 2 NFC games were excellent...Bears v Saints for the NFC, Saints finally go to the big dance.

Pats beat Saints for NFL title.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2007)

jack97 said:


> 4th and 11 and the challenge were definite brain f@rts.
> 
> You have to give credit to the Pats defense; the players and the coaches . They kept them in the game, prevented a blow out and held them to 7 points in the second half. Pats made adjustments after half time on both sides of the ball and SD could not respond. In my book, not major blunders, SD got outcoached because they could not adjust to the adjustment the pats made (if that makes any sense).



You kind of wonder what Schottenhiemer was thinking only giving LT 8 touches of the ball in the 2nd half   Especially when the Chargers went 3 and out with roughly minutes to 4 after LT had gained 6 yards on 1st down and then you come back with 2 pass plays     Maybe Marty was looking across the field and seeing Brady + Belicheck and looking at the score and realizing that his attempts to win(Marty's) would be futile!  Kind of the same look I expect Manning/Dungy to be having about 9PM on Sunday!


----------



## jack97 (Jan 17, 2007)

drjeff said:


> You kind of wonder what Schottenhiemer was thinking only giving LT 8 touches of the ball in the 2nd half   Especially when the Chargers went 3 and out with roughly minutes to 4 after LT had gained 6 yards on 1st down and then you come back with 2 pass plays     Maybe Marty was looking across the field and seeing Brady + Belicheck and looking at the score and realizing that his attempts to win(Marty's) would be futile!  Kind of the same look I expect Manning/Dungy to be having about 9PM on Sunday!



SD has been making a living from the play action all year. The two drives that resulted in TDs came from medium pass with large YACs, only one of them to LT. I don’t think I was far off that they wanted to get favorable matchups; especially in the middle with an old linebacker and inexperience safeties. Getting mismatches was the key in SD’s game plan. In addition, SD’s OC (Cameron) might have seen formations that would put LT in tight or double coverage. Colvin made a nice play, intercepting that pass to LT, if they kept on going to him then Marty would have gotten roasted for not using his stud TE or fullback (who btw are also pro bowlers). Damn if you do, damn if you don’t


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 18, 2007)

So Marty gets 1 more year, i love how they did the deal, U can either take 1 year and thats it or u can have 1 year with an optional year, basically thats spanglish for your fired either way if u dont win the superbowl next year lol.


----------

